# A better snell knot for fluorocarbon



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I had been using a Uni snell for bottom fishing until I had a knot failure complete with the whole curly q of the knot. I tied a few more uni snells at home and realized that the knot was very easy to loosen by either pushing on the tag or main line. Another problem with the uni is that the tag end sticks out perpendicular to the hook when tied. 

I started a search for a snell that would cinch better on the hook and tested with 50# Ande fluoro and an Owner 5379. I found a few sites that acknowledged the inherent problems with snells / flouro and some that recommended finishing snells with a drop of super glue. In my mind, a knot that needs to be set with glue is not a good knot.

This one http://www.reelreports.com/video-watch.php?v=HBC678f85qg from Paul's fishing kites seemed promising but as stated, will not work well with a large diameter eye like my Owners.

I then stumbled upon this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukzf...reelreports.com/video-watch.php?v=HBC678f85qg

This knot cinched the best of the four that I experimented with and is very simple to tie.

Totally unscientific testing and no break testing of the leaders / knots.

Cheers,


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

ive exprienced the same issue with heavy flouro--having snells loosen up. the links you posted look very promising.

thanks a million.

cheers.

drew


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I never go through the eye of a hook when snelling. Here is the Snell Knot I've used for more than 50 years. I can tie it faster than the knot shown in the video and it cannot fail. Additionally, it is 100X more versatile than the knot in the video or the Uni Snell. 

It is the knot that is the basis for at least 20 of the tips in my E-books.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt. Ken,

I would like to see your tutorial on this snell. Please post.

What is your opinion on using the eye as leverage to keep the hook aimed forward?



Thanks,


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is the one I am absolutely not going to post. It is the one you gotta buy the book for.

I've heard the leverage thing ever since folks started going through the eye with the MICKEY MOUSE SNELL KNOTS. If you to thru the eye backwards it doesn't work too well. Notice my hook snell can be rotated around the hook where it comes off the hook side or the top side. Rigged this way, your bait doesn't spin on the way down.

I've tried loop knotsand a ton of other knots with circles and this Snell flat works. By the way, I've used the same style Mustad Circle hooks (39960) for more than 50 years.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply;

I for one don't mind "pay to play" and am willing to pay for your wisdom.

How do we do this deal?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with Capt Ken. I don't thread the line (either mono or flouro) through the eye. Have brought up a 9 1/2' Bull Shark from 300+' without a breakoff. And at times I had everything behind the rod to gain inches on it.



















I feel this was a LUCKY catch as I had flouro directly to the hook as a leader.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Why don't you post the info for the books you keep talking about, sound like people are interested


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree 100% with Ken on the simple wrap it down back through the eye type snellI see so often. I've seen quite a few nice fish lost due to that type of snell. The "Nail Knot" type of snell is the only way I snell my hooks for both inshore and offshore fishing.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally I run the line thru the eye of the hook when making my snell knot then after its cinched down I just pull the main line section out of the eye so it looks like the one pictured in Cappy Kens post. Why you ask,well when your tying it on while heading to the fishing grounds it kind of keeps the line from getting away from ya,also my eyes ain't what they once were. Just the way it works for me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *bonita dan (1/11/2009)*also my eyes ain't what they once were. .


You know Danno, My eyes are still working pretty well andI would be willing to come along on trips and tie knots for you as long asI don't have to pay for gas.

Just an offer; I'd just hate for you to lose a fish


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow,what an offer Chris,thanks! Your alright,I don't care what ya say about yourself.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

i go through the eye. i havent seen it differently on any charter boat in destin- which doesnt mean it wont work another way i like the idea that the mainline is protected by the eye of the hook. if you snapper fish alot the line that doesnt go through the eye gets worn out really quick. the other way you can use the leaders much longer. whats aslo good about going through the eye is that the hook automaticly "bend" towards the line. you have a much better hook up ratio this way.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

if i am going to snell...its with an octo hook..thru the eye. use of an obverse set hook eye and a snell--especially a circle hook for petes sake, is totally counterproductive.

and i'm not peddling a book. 

11 state/world IGFA records and counting.

drew


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you do not go thru the eye, why just not bend it backwards? And for large hooks, use a vice?


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt. Ken,

I would like to purchase your e-book of tips; how do I do it?



Thanks,


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *www.fishing (1/11/2009)*the one CaptKen put up is easy.Frank Valdosa taught it to me years ago.Ill make a video of how to do it.it isnt no deep dark secret.I agree going thru the eye is unnecessary.i found going thru the eye on larger hooks the line with get pinched where the eyelet goes around and meets the hook.
> 
> The best way to explain this knot wich is really the best in my opinion is you make a loop over the hook shank and when you make the wraps you just wrap backwards down the hook towards the barb.when you get about 6 wraps you pull it tight.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to that video can't make the class...I need someone to draw me picture as I don't follow directions to well.

Thanks in advance!

Jimmy


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This knot????



http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool site! 

Thank you much!

Jimmy


----------

